# Cypripedium cordigerum



## fundulopanchax (May 2, 2013)

Here is a rare species in cultivation that I have wanted for a long time. I like the bright pastel green sepals with snow white pouch. These are small flowers, just larger than true Cyp candidum.

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2013)

Another nice cyup from the far East! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2013)

This one looks great 
Hope mine will loom too in 3 years
Congrats for that one Ron.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 2, 2013)

Yes. I love it. This is one of my favorite cyps.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2013)

That's a beauty Ron.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2013)

congratulations, I hope that my plants are blooming.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2013)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## monocotman (May 4, 2013)

excellent flower,
David


----------

